# Can't find 12v bulbs



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay, 

Now I cannot locate back up 12 volt, 50 or 100watt replacement light bulbs for the Sea Striker light rigs I have on my rig. Any leads anybody? Man, those things are very hard to find!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Need to know what they look like, or a good description.... Thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gulfbrezze tackle ,,home depot


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

They are normal screw in light bulbs just like regular household ones. The ones that came in thee units are 50 watt, and I would like to get some of them or even 100 watt. They seem the size of a normal 100 watt light bulb.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Home Depot sells the medium base 12 volt light bulbs, but I'm unsure of the wattage. Word of caution, if your lights came with 50 watt bulbs and you upgrade to 100 watts, you just double the current draw. Might want to make sure your wiring, socket, fuse panel can handle the additional load.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks,

yeah, I just called Home Depot and they said they don't carry the bulbs anymore, but I am going to take your advice on keeping with the 50 watt instead of up grading. great advice!


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

The Walmart on blue angel had a bunch of 100watt 12V incandesent bulbs last time I was there, last week.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Half Hitch Bait and Tackle in Navarre has them.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks,

I'm over here in Walton County and I called Destin Half Hitch and they don't carry them anymore the guy said. Boy, they are hard to find. I have found them at RV stores though for any of you looking for some.


----------



## fishkill (Oct 1, 2007)

Try the local boat stores, West Marine and Boaters world,they should have them or be able to get them for you.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I can send you a couple from Half Hitch if you need me to. I was in there last week.


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Some of the auto parts stores sell then for 12V drop lights. If they don't have them in stock they can usually get them in a day or two.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Home Depot on Davis Hwy has the 12 volt, medium base lamps in stock. I saw them last night. 50 watt are $3.97 and 25 watt are $3.47


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Just about all RV dealers carries them.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Call Half Hitch again. I just got back from the Navarre store and they said Destin has them. Navarre had 50 & 75watt.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I appreciate the help! I'm calling them back to ask to speak to spomeone else that knows!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I did call Destin Half Hitch back, and they "do" have the 12v, DC bulbs in stock!


----------

